# Free YouTube to MP3 Converter



## Rosenengel (29. März 2015)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe mir den Free YouTube to MP3 Converter von DVDVideoSoft (v. 3.12.57 build 324) heruntergeladen.

Nun hat man die Auswahl zwischen 
- Lame Insane Quality (320 kBit/s, 48 khz, Joint Stereo)
- Lame Extreme Quality (VBR, 48 khz, Joint Stereo)
- Lame Standart Quality (VBR, 48 khz, Joint Stereo)
- LAME Economy Quality (VBR, 44.1 khz, Joint Stereo)
- High Quality Joint Stereo (320 kBit/s, 48 khz, Stereo)
- High Quality Joint Stereo (320 kBit/s, 44.1 khz, Stereo)
- Old Standart 192 (192 kBit/s. 44.1 khz, Stereo)
- Old Standart 128 (128 kBit/s, 44.1 khz, Stereo)
- MP3 Audio book (32 kBit/s, 44.1 khz, Mono)

Was sind die Unterschiede? Welches empfehlt ihr?  Ich möchte Musik (evt. ein paar Hörbücher für unterwegs) downloaden, die ich nirgendswo auf google zum herunterladen gefunden habe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Rosenengel :*


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2015)

Woher sollen wir denn wissen, welche Qualität du bevorzugst? 

Aber wenn die Quelle schon YouTube ist ist alles über 192 kBit sowieso schon unnötig weil die Quali auf YT selbst zumeist schon viel schlechter ist.
Für Hörbücher oder sowas reichen auch 128 kbit mehr als aus, vor allem wenn du sie unterwegs noch mit nem in-Ear hörst.

Hohe Bitraten sind nur sinvoll wenn
1.) Die Quelle entsprechend hochqualitativ ist (also ne CD, nicht YouTube)
2.) Deine Abspielhardware die Qualität auch darstellen kann (bei nem 5€ in-Ear Kopfhörer vom Smartphone aus reichen 128 kBit weil das sowieso nicht mehr kann, bei richtig guten Kopfhörern ist MP3 das falsche Format weil selbst die höchste Einstellung verlustbehaftet ist)

Für in Ear Stecker und Hörbücher würde ich 128 kBit/s, 44.1 kHz, Stereo wählen.


----------



## Rosenengel (29. März 2015)

Ok danke. Dann kann ich ja mit Old Standart 128/192 auch ein wenig Speicherplatz sparen, ja? 

Aus Interesse: Welches Format ist denn gut für gute Kopfhörer ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2015)

Ja, kannst du.

Für hochqualitative Musik bieten sich verlustfreie Codecs an, der bekannteste freie dürfte "FLAC" sein. Die Dateien sind natürlich wesentlich größer als bei verlustreichen Formaten wie MP3, dafür geht aber absolut keine Information verloren, sprich man erreicht die maximale Qualität, die übrigens weit über der von CDs liegen kann, FLACs gibts auch direkt als Studioaufnahme mit 192 kHz und 24 bit, zum Beispiel hier: https://www.highresaudio.com/
Um da einen wirklichen Vorteil zu haben geben audiophile Menschen aber mehrere Tausend Euro fürs Equipment aus, sprich hier wären "gute Kopfhörer" zum Beispiel ein Sennheiser HD800.


----------



## Rosenengel (29. März 2015)

Aso, ok gut zu wissen. Ich nutze übrigens die Superlux HD668B und Ostry KC06 und werde vermutlich den Unterschied nicht hören.
Danke nochmal


----------



## Stueppi (29. März 2015)

Ich benutz immer die Seite hier: Share-Tube - YouTube Downloader und Converter


----------



## jamie (29. März 2015)

@Incredible Alk: Nichts für ungut, aber wenn er sich seine Musik von YouTube runterladen will, sind FLACs ja wohl Perlen vor die Säue.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2015)

Ich hab ihm doch MP3 oben vorgeschlagen - der Exkurs nach FLAC war ja nur weil er explizit danach gefragt hatte.


----------



## Rosenengel (29. März 2015)

@jamie 1) sie* 2) das mit dem FLACs ist nicht auf den YouTube Downloader bezogen sondern auf einer anderen Frage von mir die auf reinem Interesse basiert


----------



## jamie (30. März 2015)

Ich weiß schon.  Es ging mir nur darum, einzuwerfen, dass es wenig Sinn macht, sich FLACs zu kaufen, wenn man sonst die furchtbare Soundqualität von YouTube gewöhnt ist, weil die Ohren dann nicht so trainiert sind und auch eine gute MP3 völlig ausreicht. Das Alk dir nicht gesagt hat, dass du dir gefälligst FLACs kaufen sollst (oder YouTube-Zeug in einer FLAC speichern sollst), ist mir schon bewusst - ich wollte das nur anmerken, weil es dir, Rosenengel, vllt. nicht so bewusst ist. 

Ohh Verzeihung, man trifft so selten Weibsvolk hier bei uns Nerds.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. März 2015)

Ohje das mit dem Geschlecht musste uns verzeihen, die Trefferquote ist nunmal sehr hoch in dem Forum hier wenn wir grundsätzlich immer von dem Herrn Themenstarter ausgehen.  

Was neben sharetube auch noch gehen würde nur ums zu erwähnen wäre ein Downloadmanager wie der jDownloader.


Bei der ganzen YT-Downloaderei aber bitte auf die Gesetzeslage achten. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist das herunterladen nicht direkt verboten (dann dürften wir hier ja keine Tipps geben) aber mindestens ne Grauzone.


----------



## Memphys (30. März 2015)

Ich würd hier an der Stelle den jDownloader nahelegen, damit kann man zum einen nicht nur Lieder (und die dazugehörigen Videos) von Youtube, sondern auch von anderen Plattformen runterladen, zum anderen ist der JD viel komfortabler, weil er AutoUpdates und automatische Qualitätseinstellung für Musik bietet.


----------



## jamie (30. März 2015)

Dann aber gleich den jDownlaoder 2, der ist zwar noch in der Testphase aber die Oberfläche ist übersichtlicher und einsteigerfreundlicher.


----------



## Lg3 (30. März 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Ohh Verzeihung, man trifft so selten Weibsvolk hier bei uns Nerds.



Tss, tss Leute also mir war das bei Name und vor allem der Schreibart sofort klar ^^

Ich hatte früher auch öfters Jdownloader benutzt.


----------



## jamie (30. März 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Tss, tss Leute also mir war das bei Name und vor allem der Schreibart sofort klar ^^
> 
> Ich hatte früher auch öfters Jdownloader benutzt.



Mal ganz ehrlich: 90% der Leute, die online mit Frauennamen unterwegs sind, sind Kerle - so ein klischeehaft femininer Name ist also auch keine Evidenz für das Geschlecht des Nutzers.


----------



## yingtao (30. März 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ohje das mit dem Geschlecht musste uns verzeihen, die Trefferquote ist nunmal sehr hoch in dem Forum hier wenn wir grundsätzlich immer von dem Herrn Themenstarter ausgehen.
> 
> Was neben sharetube auch noch gehen würde nur ums zu erwähnen wäre ein Downloadmanager wie der jDownloader.
> 
> Bei der ganzen YT-Downloaderei aber bitte auf die Gesetzeslage achten. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist das herunterladen nicht direkt verboten (dann dürften wir hier ja keine Tipps geben) aber mindestens ne Grauzone.



Ist auf jeden Fall eine Grauzone. Das Urheberrecht deckt die Nutzung ab. Sprich das Runterladen ist legal, man darf sich die Musik aber nur anhören wenn man auch eine Lizenz dafür hat also das Stück auf eine andere Weise besitzt wo der Download bei Youtube keinen Sinn macht. Das ganze auf Youtube angucken/anhören ist wieder eine andere Sache da Google Verträge mit den Rechteinhabern hat die das erlauben und die Kosten über die Werbung gedeckt wird. Wenn man sowas wie Adblock nutzt darf man laut AGB von Youtube gar nicht benutzen und darf sich rein rechtlich auch die Musik auf Youtube nicht angucken/anhören. Würde Youtube seine AGBs durchsetzen (was mal versucht wurde) wären ganz viele Leute schnell bei anderen Videoportalen.

Ich würde Youtube nur nutzen um Musik probe zu hören und mir die Musik dann auf CD oder online bei z.B. iTunes (da gibt es die auch als Apple Lossless Format was man dann in FLAC umwandeln kann) kaufen.


----------



## keinnick (30. März 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Ohh Verzeihung, man trifft so selten Weibsvolk hier bei uns Nerds.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e5kazV-RiF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





@Topic: 

Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich das Programm letztens auch installiert, allerdings von Chip.de. Das Teil installierte direkt Adware mit. Eventuell siehst Du Dich nach einer Alternative um.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. März 2015)

Warum extra nen Converter?
Jdownloader und fertig.
Dann kann man auch nur die mp3 soundfile herunterladen,  anstatt das Video. ^^


----------



## LCoubert (30. März 2015)

und wenn jdownloader 2, dann bitte die Version ohne Adware (https://board.jdownloader.org/showthread.php?t=54725)


----------

